# New Member Introduction



## FJAG (29 Jul 2012)

I've been a somewhat longterm lurker on this site picking up information for a new military fiction novel I have been writing. Now that its out and I'm starting on my second I thought it was time to pay my dues and become a member.

To be brutally honest I'm an old guy, retired after 44 years of service, 13 as Reg Force, 3 on Class B and the rest on Class A service. I've been a Reg F artillery officer, a Res F Infantry company comd and spent the rest of the time as a Legal O with the JAG.

I won't post info about my novel at this site but will go over to the appropriate forum as I'm looking for some discourse with fellow authors.

Cheers


----------



## GAP (29 Jul 2012)

Welcome


----------



## bridges (30 Jul 2012)

Welcome.  In case you haven't come across them already & are interested, there's a Military Literature & Film board in the Mess forum, and a 'Recent books you've read' thread in the Radio Chatter board, also in the Mess.

Look forward to seeing you around the site.


----------



## FJAG (30 Jul 2012)

Thanks. I have seen those sites and have started a new thread to find other writers.


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Jul 2012)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Thanks. I have seen those sites and have started a new thread to find other writers.



Having checked your other site, if you are whom I think you are, we were on an attachment to the Italian 1st Mountain Artillery Regiment in 1973. I still have my Alpini hat with the cocked feather.


----------



## Rifleman62 (30 Jul 2012)

Wolfe, of (phonically) Dowe, Screwthem, and How????


----------



## FJAG (1 Aug 2012)

To Old Sweat

Yeah. It's me. I still have mine as well. I saw some of your earlier arty posts and figured it was you as well.

How does one go offline on this board?


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Aug 2012)

Hit the member's profile and then hit the send a pm.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Aug 2012)

...or just click on the word balloon icon (like in the comics), on the left below the member's name.


----------



## Scott (2 Aug 2012)

Just post stupidly worded and poorly spelled questions in the recruiting forums then get angry when you get the uber simplistic answers you were looking for but do not like because they do not benefit you completely.

Oh fuck, I saw Journeyman and thought this was something else...

rancing:


----------



## Journeyman (2 Aug 2012)

Sure, I come here and post actually useful advice.....and what do I get?
   
     ;D


----------



## Scott (3 Aug 2012)

...some of what you give to others?


----------



## Journeyman (3 Aug 2012)

Yes......but _they_ deserve it.   ;D


.....and it's almost exclusively when I'm stupid enough to wander into the IQ nil...Generation Me [damn autocorrect] Recruiting threads.


----------

